# Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-



## klyer (19. Mai 2009)

*Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Hi,
Das soll ein Bewertungsindex- Thread für Win 7 werden.

Versionen, die mit dabei sind:

       Windows Version



Win 7 RC (ist auch bald zuende)
Win 7 Starter (nur für entwicklungsländer -> also ich denke nicht, das die jemand benutzt )
Win 7 Home Basic
Win 7 Home Premium
Win 7 Professional
Win 7 Enterprise
Win 7 Ultimate
 (Win 7 RC kostenlos: Download)

Bitte immer gleich so anfangen: 

z.B.: *Win 7 Home Basic*
..... (kann auch als Screenshot hochgeladen werden)




Win 7 RC
-Prozessor: 6,4           E6600 @2,93Ghz
-Arbeitsspeicher: 6,4   Corsair 2x1 GB und 2x2 GB
-Grafik: 6,3                Zotac GTX 260
-Grafik (Spiele): 6,3     
-Primäre Festplatte: 5,7 160GB SATA 2


----------



## Erzbaron (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Endlich mal wieder ein Schwanzvergleich 

Windows 7 RC:

AMD Phenom II 810 @ 3,25GHz - 7,3
DDRII 800 RAM @ DDRII832 - 5,9
Radeon 3300 Series (Aero) - 4,7
Radeon 3300 Series (3D) - 4,3
WD Caviar Black 1TB - 5,9


Gesamt: 4,3  ...


----------



## The_Final (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Core i7-920 @ 3,56GHz: 7,6
3x2GB DDR3-1333 @ DDR3-1424: 7,6
GTX295 (Aero): 6,4
GTX295 (3D): 6,4
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 320GB: 5,9

Die Werte meiner GraKa scheinen mir ein bisschen niedrig, mal sehen, ob da was Besseres rauskommt, wenn ich sie im übertakteten Zustand teste.


----------



## klyer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

@ The_Final 
sehr kommisch, du hast ne GTX 295 und hast nur 0,1 mehr Punkten als ne GTX 260


----------



## The_Final (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Ich sagte ja, dass mir das komisch vorkommt. Ich werd mal sehen, ob es einen neuen Treiber gibt und evt die Karte mal im übertakteten Zustand testen, vielleicht bringt das ja was.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

joar hier mal mein w7 sys:

Prozessor: Athlon 7750@ 3,1Ghz 6,5
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 4gb 1066mhz(cl5) 7,3
Grafik: 250 GTS 1gb 6,1
Grafik (spiele): 250 GTS 6,1
Datenträger: 80gb IDE(! 7jahre alt^^) 5,4

joar nächsten monat kommt ne 500gb samsung rein mal sehen was dann passiert!

mfg


----------



## Cionara (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Prozessor: Q9550 @ 3,7Ghz = 7,4
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DDR2 1000Mhz = 7,4
Grafikkarte: GTX280 OC = 6,6
Grafik (Games)" GTX 280 OC = 6,6
Festplatte: 250GB Sata2 = 5,9


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

sysProfile: ID: 91051 - bratt-coxx

Windows 7 RC x86 / Catalyst 9.5

Prozessor: 5,9
Arbeitsspeicher: 5,5
Grafik: 6,2
Grafik (Spiele): 6,2
Primäre Festplatte: 5,6

Leistungsindex: 5,5 und reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Einstein (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Windows 7 X64 Catalyst 9.5

Prozessor (E8400@3.00GHz): 6,6
Arbeitsspeicher (4GB@800MHz): 6,8
Grafik Spiele / Aero: (Reandon HD 3850): 6,2
Festplatte (WD Caviar Green 500GB): 5,9


----------



## utacat (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Window 7 X86
Habe noch keinen Treiber installiert. 
RC erst heute installiert.

CPU C2D 8400 :                 6,4
Corsair DDR2 800 2GB:        5,5
His Iceq4 4850 512 MB
Grafik und Spiele:               6,4
Samsung HD 322HJ 320 GB:  5,9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir reichen auch die 5,5.

MfG utacat


----------



## ZockerM. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

das die GTX295 nicht wirklich mehr hat als eine GTX260 liegt daran das offenbar kein SLI unterstützt wird. hier mal meine Daten:

Win7 RC 64bit
Q6600 3GHz: 7,3
RAM DDR2 1066 :7,3
Graka (2 GTX260² aber ohne SLI):6,3 Aero und Spiele
RAID-0 320GB: 5,9

Insgesamt 5,9 und alles rockt


----------



## klyer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

@ ZockerM.
wenn du schon 2 GTX 260 hast, warum dann nich im SLI?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hier mal meiner 
Ist ein C2Q Q9550 mit 3,4 GHz.


----------



## ZockerM. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

@klyer
das "aber ohne SLI" bezog sich auf die Bewertung von Windows.
Sie werden nämlich von der Leistungsbewertung nicht als SLI Verbund angesprochen.
deswegen hat ja eine GTX295 auch nicht viel mehr Punkte als eine GTX260.


----------



## The_Final (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*



ZockerM. schrieb:


> @klyer
> das "aber ohne SLI" bezog sich auf die Bewertung von Windows.
> Sie werden nämlich von der Leistungsbewertung nicht als SLI Verbund angesprochen.
> deswegen hat ja eine GTX295 auch nicht viel mehr Punkte als eine GTX260.


Etwas in der Art hatte ich auch schon vermutet. In dem Fall ist natürlich alles klar.


----------



## El-Hanfo (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Die Bewertung ist mir sowas von egal...

Win7 RC:
Prozessor (E6600@3.4GHz): 6,6
Arbeitsspeicher (4GB@756MHz): 6,6
Grafik Spiele / Aero: (Geforce 8800GTS 640): 5,9
Festplatte (Samsung F1 HD322HJ): 5,9 

MfG


----------



## Biosman (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Q6600 @ 3GHz = 7,3
8 GB OCZ 1066 MHz = 7,4
GTX 285 (und spiele) = 6,6
2 x 320 GB Spinpoint F1 (immo kein Raid0) deshalb wohl "nur" = 5,9


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hab mal ein wenig nachgeforscht... Microsoft hat an der Bewertungsmethode im laufe der windows 7 beta was geändert... deswegen findet man manche screen wo z.b. ältere Karten schon an einen index von 7,9 ran kommen... mal so nebenbei ... finde deswegen sollte man dieses Thread auf die RC beschrenken.

das meiner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hier mal meiner:


----------



## klyer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

@Stingray93
das ist schon richtig mit den verschiedenen Werten, deswegen habe ich ja auch dazu geschrieben, das man die Version (RC bzw. Beta) mit angeben soll 
mfg


----------



## RedBrain (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Moin,

mein Spec:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ "Brisbane" @2,60Ghz
GigaByte M56-S3
2x2 GB DDR2-800 Dual Channel von GeIL
Gainward HD4670 mit 512 MB GDDR3 (2303 MB HyperMemory)
Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB S-ATA 300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

so hab mein system mal von IDE auf Sata 2 gehieft^^

System:
-3,825Ghz Phenom 2 X2(1,44V)
-4gb 1066mhz ddr2 5-5-5-15 2T(2,1V)
-Geforce 250GTS 1GB@ 792/1944/1320mhz
-seagate 250gb 16mb cache sata 2


mfg


----------



## Gutewicht (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Mein Sys:

Q6600@3,2Ghz                               ==>7,3
2x2Gb Mushkin 1000mhz                   ==>7,3
GTX 260 65nm 192 ALUs (AERO)        ==>6,4
GTX 260 65nm 192 ALUs (3D)           ==>6,4
WD 160GB Sata II 7200 U/min           ==>5,9

*    Gesamt: 5,9*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hier mal meine Bewertung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Prozessor:7,4
Arbeitsspeicher(RAM):7,5
Grafik:6,4
Grafik(Spiele):6,4
Primäre Festplatte:5,8

Gesamt:5,8(Ergibt sich aus der Niedrigsten Teilbewertung)


----------



## Shady (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hab es auf meinem alten zum testen von Progs usw. laufen... Dazu reicht das System...

CPU (AthlonXP 2400+): 3,2
RAM (1GiB DDR400): 3,9
Grafik [Aero] (GeForce 6600): 3,9
Grafik [Spiele]: 3,8
HDD: 4,4

--> 3,2


----------



## SaschaKH (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Prozessor AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+  4,9
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 3,00 GB                                         4,9 
Grafik ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series                                     5,1 
Grafik (Spiele) 763 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher  4,3 
Primäre Festplatte 5GB frei (27GB gesamt)                         5,3 
Windows 7 Ultimate RC 64 bit Build 7100

Auf meinem System befinden sich 3 Betriebssysteme: XP, Vista und eben W7. Wie man sieht nicht das neueste und schnellste System auf dem Vista auch manchmal ne echte Zumutung ist und deswegen kaum geladen wird, aber W7 läuft prima bis auf die Soundausgabe die leider bisher nur in Stereo ist.
Anmerkung: Heute neuen Soundtreiber instaliert, jetzt laufen die Sateliten auch wieder.


----------



## xXenermaXx (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

E6700@3Ghz: 6,4
DDR2 Corsair 2GB 1Ghz: 5,5
Grafik (Aero): 6,0
Grafik (Spiele): 6,0
Primäre Fesplatte: 5,6 (noch  )


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Hey,

ich habe heute auch mal Win 7 drauf gespielt und ich muss sagen, alle Treiber alles gut.. ;

Aber ich finde das BS echt ein bissel langsamer als Vista..kommt mir jedenfalls so vor..

Axxo..zu den Leistungsindex:

_*Windows 7 RC 64bit Version*_ ===>

Prozessor  : _7,7_ (Corei 7 920`er)

Ram         : _7,9_ (3x2048 1600`er)

Grafik       :_ 6,4_ (GTX295)

Grafik (3D): _6,4_ (GTX295)

prim. HD   :_ 5,9_ (Mtron-SSD-SLC-64GB)

                -------------------------------------

Insgesamt: *5,9*


...auch sehr komisch...nunja...ich muss mal sehen was man da noch optimieren kann.

Oder ist der Wert ohkai..??


----------



## klyer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> _*Windows 7 RC 64bit Version*_ ===>
> 
> Prozessor  : _7,7_ (Corei 7 920`er)
> 
> ...



is echt komisch, aber kann es auch daran liegen, daher das die GTX295 2 GPUs hat, das in der bewertung nur ein gpu getestet worden ist
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Ja da wird nur ein GPU Kern bewertet.


----------



## klyer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja da wird nur ein GPU Kern bewertet.


echt besch***** 
ma sehn, ob die das in der final version dann ändern


----------



## RomeoJ (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Jepp..das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, das die kein SLI testen...und desweiteren der geringe VRam von 896MB je GraKa auch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Dann mal meiner, war jetzt zu faul zum beschneiden.


----------



## svbo (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

stell mir ja gerade nen neuen rechner zusammen...
lohnt es sich für den alten w7rc runterzuladen,bzw würde es laufen???
mein sys:

cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
gpu: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
ram: 2GB
MB: 

ECS  
A780GM-A


----------



## utacat (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

@svbo
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Würde sogar für die RC 64bit ausreichen (dein System).
Lief bei mir auch sehr gut mit 2 GB Speicher.
Gruß utacat


----------



## gamain (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Win7 64bit
CPU@3,5 Ghz 
RAM: 4GB 1066Mhz


----------



## VecHonda (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Desktop:

WIN 7 RC 64 Bit - Built 7100

CPU (E8400 @ 4,0) -- 7,0
RAM (Crucial Ballistix, 4x2GB) -- 7,1
Grafik Aero (ATI HD 4870, 1GB) -- 6,8
Grafik Spiele ( - " - ) -- 6,8
Festplatte (Samsung 250GB) -- 5,9


Netbook (Asus eeePC 1000H) :

WIN 7 RC 32 Bit - Built 7100

CPU -- 2,2
RAM (2GB) -- 4,4
Grafik Aero -- 2,2
Grafik Spiele -- 3,0
Festplatte -- 5,5


mfg MH


----------



## Conan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Win 7 Beta + RC Bewertungsindex- Thread*

Win 7 x86

System: siehe Signatur


----------



## Otep (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Wollte nun keinen neuen Thread erstellen... darum Poste ich mal hier rein. 

Frage, warum kommt keine HDD über 5,9?
Hat das nen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Weil nur SSDs die erforderlichen Zugriffsraten und- Zeiten erreichen um mehr Punkte zu machen.
Bei mir sieht es z.B. so aus:

Win 7 Pro x64(Final)
-Prozessor: 7,4          Q6600 @3,51Ghz
-Arbeitsspeicher: 7,4   A-DATA 2x2gb DDR2 800@ 465Mhz
-Grafik: 7,3                MSI GTX280 OC
-Grafik (Spiele): 7,3     
-Primäre Festplatte: 7,7 Intel X25-M 80GB

Laut Windows 7 bin ich also durch die Graka limitiert, was auch gar nicht mal so falsch ist.


----------



## Otep (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Ah so, ja dann weiß ich ja jetzt BescheiD  Danke...


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

cpu p2 940be : 7,4
ram kingston 1gbx4 7,4
grafik und spiele gtx260 : 7,2
hdd samsung hd103uj : 5,9 ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

ich musss hier nochmal fragen wo find ich die exe für denn leistungsindex, nein ich brauch die exe direkt ausm windows ordner


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

was willste mit der machen ? aber die heist winsat.exe und die findeste im system32 ordner ...


----------



## ole88 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

cool, weil kis10 zicken macht und ich eine bewertung machen kann

edit:
winsat gibt es bei mir nicht im system32 ordner


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

HP x64



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klyer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

so nun endlich auf das neue windows 7 umgestiegen...
und wie ich merke, haben die die Bewertung erneuert -> ich habe jetzt andere werte im vergleich noch zu win 7 RC

Win 7 Ultimate  x64

-Prozessor: 6,7 E6600 @3,5Ghz
-Arbeitsspeicher: 6,9 Corsair und 2x2 GB
-Grafik: 7,1 Zotac GTX 260
-Grafik (Spiele): 7,1
-Primäre Festplatte: 5,7 160GB SATA 2


----------



## ghostadmin (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Mit meinem neuen System siehts übrigens so aus:


----------



## Argead (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

7 ult x64

ich hab da doch sehr komische werte.

phenom II x4 955 (80% auslastung beim test):7,3
ram ddr3 1600 cl7: 5,9 (häh?)
IGP Spieleleistung : 5,6 (1,2 mehr als unter vista)
aero: 4,6
Festplatte: 5,9


----------



## CrashStyle (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Und mal meinen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruce112 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

hi leute wiso haben die 280 gtx leute wenig punkte 


muahhh wie kann es sein das ich mit ne 260 gtx mehr punkte habe 

welch treiber habt ihr drauf hab den 190.07 nvidia treiber 

Intel 2 Quad 6600 @3.6 ghz
MDT 4 gb speicher DDR 2 (800 mhz)
260 gtx 55nm  oc 730 /1520 /1160
Seagatte ST3500630AS 

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/1903/leistungsindex.png


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Du hast 7,2 Punkte, ich 7,3 und die mit GTX285 zum Teil 7,4 Punkte. Passt doch Oo.


----------



## ziggi1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Hi, warum is meine intel (7,2) so schlecht? 

Alles andere Läuft auf Standardtakt , denke das is in ordnung


Win 7 Ultimate (64Bit)
CPU Typ	QuadCore Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800
Arbeitsspeicher Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400C4
Grafikkarte	EVGA e-GeForce GTX 295
Primäre Festplatte: Intel X25-M 80GB

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=156768&stc=1&d=1257627081


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Hast du die TRIM-Firmware drauf? Sonst könnte es einfach daran liegen dass die Platte schon etwas zugemüllt ist.


----------



## ziggi1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

nein,  irgendwie trau ich mich nicht - wegen flash probleme

Ein anderes Problem hab ich auch noch, kann die Intel nicht auf AHCI installieren, sobalt ich dies im BIOS Umstelle bootet er nicht mehr vom Laufwerk

Bei IDE geht das Problemlos


----------



## Argead (7. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Du musst den Registry Wert HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci  auf 0 ändern, dann funktioniert ahci.


----------



## ziggi1 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*



Argead schrieb:


> Du musst den Registry Wert HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci  auf 0 ändern, dann funktioniert ahci.



ok danke,
primäre festplatte hat jetzt auch 7,7 gewaltiger unterschied

zwar hat er bei neustart die festplatten neu eingelesen, aber wo kann ich feststellen/nachsehen ob die wircklich auf AHCI laufen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Im Gerätemanager unter IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller sollte sich jetzt ein "ICH9R ... SATA AHCI Controller" befinden.
Wenn die Leistung gestiegen ist bist du aber eh sicher im AHCI Modus.


----------



## Argead (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Wenn die ssd jetzt 7,7 hat, dann ist ahci aktiviert. Das Performance plus komm dann von NCQ, dass im AHCI Modus aktiviert wird.


----------



## ziggi1 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

ein wenig OC (CPU), muß reichen bis nächstes jahr weihnachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argead (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Ich finds immer noch toll dass ich mit ner HD3300 nur 2 Punkte Weniger als du mit ner GTX 295 hast


----------



## ziggi1 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

und ich find´s toll das es dir freude macht 

nur bei grafikspeicher


----------



## Argead (8. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Naja dafür wird mein DDR3 1600 7-7-7-16-27 Ram nur mit 5,9 gewertet.

Also ich find diesen Leistungstest irgendwie komisch.

Ist das bei euch auch so dass beim CPU-test nur 80% Auslastung herscht?


----------



## EGThunder (14. November 2009)

*AW: Win 7 + (noch RC) Bewertungsindex- Thread ->überarbeitet<-*

Ich hab auch mal nen Test gemacht. Ich dachte schon das mein Ergebnis schlecht ist, weil ich bei nem Typen überall 7,9 gesehen habe. Da das System aber schlechter als meins ist, weiß ich nun das er Blödsinn gepostet hat. 

EG


----------

